# Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???



## stali2000100 (6. Jan. 2010)

Hi!!!

Ich werde mir im Frühjahr einen 500-700 liter Fertigteich kaufen!!!

Pflanzen werden natürlich reichlich reinkommen(Seerose,Zwergrohrkolben,Tannenwedel,...ect.)

Natürlich möchte ich auch gerne Leben im Teich haben, und nun frage ich mich ob man Fische in so geringen Wasservolumen halten kann???

Wäre das denn möglich??Und wenn ja welche???

Das wars fürs erste mal!!Gruß Stali!!!


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Zu Deiner Frage möchte ich Dir gerne erst einmal diesen Beitrag hier ans Herz legen:* https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374*

Leben im Teich wirst Du auf jeden Fall bekommen (manchmal mehr als einem lieb ist  - ich sage nur quak-quak) - es müssen nicht immer Fische sein. 

Und schau Dich doch mal in unserer *Miniteich-Abteilung* um...


----------



## stali2000100 (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!!

Gibt es Wirbellose oder irgentwelche Tiere die ich zukaufen und in den Teich setzen kann???
Das sich villeicht auch etwas bewegt und nicht nur rumliegt wie Muschel???

OK, ich werde auf Fische verzichten, aber villeicht wird es ja ein Teich für einheimische Wirbellose, Frösche, Molche und anderes Teichgetier!!!

LG Stali!!!


----------



## Franzel5 (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Zunächst finde ich es sehr vernünftig von Dir, keine Experimente mit Fischen in dem Teich zu machen. Unbelehrbare gibt es in dieser Hinsicht leider genug.

Amphibien wandern an einen geeigneten Teich selbst zu. Einsetzen bring nichts.
Auf jeden Fall solltets Du Deinem Teich Zeit lassen sich zu entwickeln.

Warte mal ein paar Monate ab und Du wirst einiges an Lebewesen entdecken können.


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi Stali,

__ Frösche, __ Molche und __ Kröten kommen, insbesondere in einem fischlosen Teich, sofern sie in der Gegend heimisch sind und sie den Teich erreichen können, von ganz alleine.

Amphibien, die Du kaufen kannst, darfst Du in Deinem Teich nicht aussetzen. Das ist gesetzlich verboten. Genauso wie das Fangen in freier Wildbahn oder die Entnahme von Laich. Es macht auch keinen Sinn und könnte traurig enden. Ist Dein Teich und Umgebung geeignet, werden  sie auch kommen.

Sehr interessant können auch __ Schnecken sein - meistens bekommt man sie gratis mit den Pflanzen geliefert oder von bekannten Teichbesitzern geschenkt. Zur Not kann man sie auch kaufen. Aber da würde ich erstmal hier im Flohmarkt fragen.

Weitere interessante Beobachtungsobjekte sind diverse Insekten und deren Larven, wie div.  Wasserkäfer und __ Libellen. Auch die kommen von ganz allein.

Von der erwähnten Muschel möchte ich Dir auch abraten. Sie wird bei dieser Teichgröße früher oder später auch eingehen.

PS: Ich werde Deinen Beitrag mal in  die Miniteichabteilung verschieben...


----------



## Bebel (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali

Ob sich Amphibien einfinden, liegt natürlich an der Umgebung in der Dein Teich liegt. Gibt es Teiche mit Amphibien in Deiner Wohngegend oder wohnst Du in der Nähe natürlich bewachsener Flächen z.B. am Stadtrand? 

Wenn das nicht so ist mußt Du wohl Fische einsetzen (z.B. __ Moderlieschen), jedenfalls wenn Du auch anderes Leben im Teich haben willst als Insekten. 

Das Problem bei Fertigteichen ist häufig, dass die nicht tief genug sind. Vielleicht denkst Du doch mal über einen Folienteich nach. 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## stali2000100 (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!!

Also Frösche, Kröten und Molche werden denk ich schon kommen!!Bei uns in der Nähe ist ein riesiges Moor in dem vor allem Gelbbauchunken,Erdkröten und Grasfrösche leben!!Könnte ich von meinem Aquarium rote Posthornschnecken und Turmdeckelschnecken in den Teich setzen??Vom Nahen Teich kann ich mir ja Schlammschnecken besorgen!!Und ein paar Sumpfdeckelschnecken kann ich mir ja kaufen!!Also Schneckenbesatz hab ich dann garantiert genug im Teich!!!

Also nun zur Umgebung des Teiches:Ich hätte gadacht das ich villeicht einen holen Baumstumpf neben den Teich stellen werde und ihn mit Efeu bewachsen lasse!!Ein kleiner Steinhaufen kommt natürlich auch hin und villeicht ein kleiner Bachlauf!!

Und jetzt zum Innenleben des Teichs:Ich hätte an volgende Bepflanzung gedacht:1 kleine Seerose,2 Zwergrohrkolben,1 Sumpfschwertlilie,1 Tannenwedel,2 Wasserpest,4 Zwergbinsen und etwas Brunnenkresse und villeicht ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen!!Welche Pflanzen könntet ihr mir noch empfehlen??Zum Bodengrundch hätte mir gedacht am Grund des Teiches eine 10 bis 15 cm dicke Schicht Sand einzufüllen und die Sumpfzone zu 2 drittel mit groben Kieseln(ca. 2 bis 4 cm durchmesser)zu füllen!!Oder welchen Bodengrund würdet ihr mir sonst empfehlen??Die Pflanzen kommen natürlich alle in Gitterkörbe!!

So, dass wars für erste mal!!Gruß Stali!!!!!!!!


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

ich möchte mich meinen vorrednern anschließen.
einen teich in der größenordnung ist für fische nicht geeignet.
jeder fisch geht früher oder später in dem teich qualvoll zugrunde.

aber nun zu den schönen seiten die ein miniteich haben kann.

wenn der miniteich vernünftig angelegt wird, und auch die umgebung um den teich richtig gestaltet wird, dann bekommt man eine wunderschöne natürliche ecke.
in kurzer zeit werden sich dort vögel, __ libellen, schmetterlinge, __ frösche, __ molche usw. einfinden.

kleiner tipp...... lege vielleicht neben den teich eine kleine wilde blumenwiese an, das unterstützt den einzug der tiere und sieht wunderschön aus.
den samen für eine blumwiese bekommst du für paar cent.
in der nähe von einem miniteich macht sich ein schmetterlingbaum ganz toll.
der blüht über den ganzen sommer und du kannst dich kaum vor schmetterlingen retten.
ein schmetterlingbaum mit ca. 1m höhe kostet im baumarkt nur paar euro und blüht sofort.

wir selber haben einen kleinen koiteich, der uns viel freude macht.
allerdings muss ich sagen, das wir die koi öfters vergessen, weil die bewegung der einheimischen tiere am teich viel interessanter ist.

ganz stolz sind wir auf drei vögel, die uns im sommer jeden abend pünktlich um die gleiche uhrzeit besuchen.
einer ist sogar so frech, das er sich manchmal auf mein bein setzt.


----------



## molmax (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali !
Also entgegen aller anderen Erfahrungen habe ich 2 Teiche 700 und 1000 Lt. seit 2002 mit versch. fischen besetzt.(Goldfische,kl. Karpfen,kl. __ Barsche Orfen usw.) jeweils nur in kl. Anzahl. Alle haben bis jetzt jeden winter überlebt (Eisfreihalter). Auch ist in jedem Teich eine Muschel (ebenfalls set 2002) beide leben noch. Ich habe sehr viele Pflanzen und zw. jene die Du schon angeführt hast. Ich muss allerdings fast jedes zweite Jahr fische abgeben, da  sie sonst zu gross sind bzw. zu viele sind (Nachwuchs). __ Frösche und __ Kröten finden sich trotz fische bei den Teichen ein und laichen fast jedes Jahr (Interessant Kaulquappen zu beobachten bis sie den Teich verlassen) .  Vielleicht habe ich bis jetzt auch nur Glück gehabt, und habe dies nicht gepostet um die Erfahrenen zu ärgern 

Liebe grüße Molmax


----------



## Inken (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Moin ihrs!

Bis vor einem knappen Jahr hatten wir auch einen 700l-Plasteteich, mit Fischbesatz...  Der war allerdings schon drin, bevor wir vor Jahren dann in dieses Forum gestolpert sind. "Kein Problem, das passt!" O-Ton des netten Verkäufers aus der Gartenteichabteilung eines angesehenen Baumarktes... 

Hier gelandet sind wir dann, als die Fische zu kränkeln begannen..:? Es begann mit ekligem Lochfraß, der mindestens 2 Goldis dahinraffte. Später dann hatten wir Probleme mit Erkrankungen, die wohl eindeutig auf die zu geringe Tiefe des kleinen Teiches zurückzuführen waren (Schwimmblasenprobleme, Bauchwassersucht). Ich vermute einmal, bei einem großen Teich mit mehr Tiefe und daraus resultierend stabileren Temperaturen wäre den Tieren und uns das wohl erspart geblieben. 

Derzeit erlebt unser "großer" Teich nun seinen ersten Winter. Wie es sich dort überwintern lässt, werden die Fische mir im Frühjahr berichten. Aber -so schön der Mini auch war- ich möchte den Großen nicht mehr missen -den Tieren zu Liebe. Ein Miniteich käme für mich nur noch mit freiwilligen Bewohnern in Frage.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen zum Thema "Fische im 700l-Tupperteich" 

Wie sagt Rüdiger Hoffmann gerne? "Kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht! "



Ganz herzliche...


----------



## Bebel (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali

bei den Vorraussetzungen werden sich sicher schnell einige Amphibien bei Dir ansiedeln.

Bei meinem Miniteich (wirklich Mini - Betonkübel) hat das jedenfalls nicht lange gedauert.

Die Idee mit dem hohlen Baumstamm und dem Steinhaufen werden das sicher beschleunigen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!!

Nein, auf Fische werde ich ganz sicher verzichten(ich will die kleinen ja nicht quälen!!)!!Wie groß muss diese Wildblumenwiese sein??Reicht die größe von 50*50cm??Und sind diese Blumen auch Winterhart, oder muss ich jedes Jahr neue Samen kaufen??Diesen Schmetterlingsbaum werde ich mir auch kaufen!!Er kommt auf die Böschung hinter dem Teich!!Ist er auch Winterhart??Muss ich unbedingt einen Bachlauf machen??Ein Bekannter hat nähmlich gesagt es müsse sein!!Muss ich überhaupt Filter oder irgentwelche Technik einbringen??Aber passt nun mein vorher genannter Bodengrund??

Lg Stali!!!!!!!


----------



## maritim (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

hallo,

ich kenne mich nicht so miniteichen aus, aber ich werde dir versuchen deine fragen zubeantworten.
nach meiner meinung brauchst du keinen bachlauf.
an deiner stelle würde ich dennoch einen bachlauf anlegen, weil er toll ausschaut und sich in einem bachlauch auch verschiedene tiere einfinden.

technik wie zb. filter usw. kann nicht schaden aber bei einem biominteich ohne fische regelt das die natur selber, wenn der miniteich richtig bepflanzt ist.
eine pumpe brauchst du nur, wenn du einen bachlauf betreiben möchtest.
grundsätzlich kann aber eine kleine pumpe nicht schaden, damit etwas bewegung ins wasser kommt. außerdem sieht ein kleines wasserspiel toll aus.

der schmerlingbaum ist winterhart. ich würde aber keinen mit weisen blühten nehmen, weil diese nicht so lange halten wie die fliederfarbenen.

die blumenwiese ist nicht winterhart und muss jedes jahr neu eingebracht werden.
50cmx50cm ist etwas klein.....je großer die fläche um so besser.

am besten wäre es, wenn du mal ein bild von der ecke machst, wo du den teich einbringen möchtest.
dann könnten wir dir vorschläge machen, wie du es gestallten könntest.


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!!

Bild ist jetz a bissl blöd, weil momentan alles eingeschneit ist!!

Wie wäre es wenn ich so 80 cm hohe Äste in den Boden stecke und sie mit einer Kletterpflanze wie Wein bewachsen lasse??Würde dies auch die wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen das Tiere kommen??

Würde ein Bachlauf mit einer länge von 60-70 cm reichen??Ich würde ihn nicht sonderlich tief machen(so 10 bis 15 cm)!!Ich werde ihn mit groben Kieseln füllen(3 bis 6 cm)!!Welche Pflanzen könntet ihr mir für so einen Bachlauf empfehlen??Wäre eine Pumpe mit Schmutzsieb für den Bach auch gleichzeitig ein Filter??Einen Flusskrebs oder ähnliches kann ich im Bachlauf wohl nicht halten, oder??

Ich bitte um weitere Antworten von meinen vorherigen Fragen!!

Gruß Stali!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali,

nein, für so einen Miniteich brauchst Du im Prinzip keine Technik. Wie Peter schon sagte - vielleicht ein kleines Wasserspiel (das dann auch nur sporadisch laufen muss/kann) oder eine kleine Bachlaufpumpe, wenn denn ein solcher geplant wird.

Blumenwiese die Blumenweise könntest Du aber auch durch ein paar hübsche Stauden kombiniert mit Zwiebelblumen ersetzen. Es gibt  genügend Stauden, die als Insektenweide geeignet sind.

Das mit dem __ Flußkrebs funktioniert leider nicht, so einen kleinen Bach wird er in nullkommanix verlassen, weil er nicht genügend Futter findet.

Aber ohne Bild ist es schwierig über Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten nachzudenken.

Noch zur Bepflanzung: Ich würde die Teichpflanzen nur im Notfall in Körbe zwängen. Und je größer die Kieselsteine, desto größer die Räume, in den sich Schmodder ansammelt.


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!

Dann werde ich nur ein kleines Wasserspiel nehmen und auf den Bachlauf verzichten!!

Gibt es wirklich kein einziges Tier auser Schnecken das ich in den Teich kaufen kann??

Welche Pflanzen könntet ihr mir für die Sumpfzone empfehlen??

Lg Stali!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich kein einziges Tier auser __ Schnecken das ich in den Teich kaufen kann??



Warte doch erst mal ab, wer sich so alles blicken lässt...Vielleicht noch ein paar europäische Süßwassergarnelen, die sind aber klein und schlecht zu sehen.


 



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen könntet ihr mir für die Sumpfzone empfehlen??


Guck Dir diesen Beitrag mal an:* https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24044*


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!

Passt volgende Bepflanzung für einen Miniteich??für die Tiefwasserzone(tiefe:ca.60 cm):1 kleine Seerose,2 Wasserpest.Für den Flachwasserbereich(tiefe:ca.30 bis 40 cm):2 Zwergrohrkolben,1 Sumpfschertlilie,1 Tannenwedel.Für die Sumpfzone(tiefe:ca.10 bis 15 cm):4 Zwergbinse.Evt noch ein paar empfehlenswerte Pflanzen von euch!!

Wie viele von diesen europäischen Garnelen könnte ich im Teich halten(ca.20)??Könnten die auch im Winter im Teich bleiben??Vermehren sie sich im Teich auch??Wie alt können die werden(ca.2 Jahre)??Wie groß werden sie(ca.2 cm oder größer)??

Es würde mich eigentlich schon reizen diese Garnelen im Gartenteich zu halten!!
Da ich ja selbst 2 Arten halte und ich sie ungemein toll finde!!

PSie auf dem Bild gezeigte Garnele sah mir verdammt nach ner white pearl aus!!oder irre ich mich jetzt??(Normalerweise irre ich mich mit der Artenbeschreibung von Garnelen nähmlich nie!!Ich halte ja selbst Crystal red und Amano Garnelen in meinen beiden Aquarien!!Aber kann ja sein das die europäischen Garnelen von ober gleich aussehen wie die white pearl!!)

Gruß Stali!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali,

also für diesen kleinen Teich reichen ein Mini-__ Rohrkolben und eine __ Zwergbinse voll aus - die vermehren sich von alleine wie nix gutes.

Du solltest aber auf keinen Fall auf eine __ Sumpfdotterblume verzichten - einer der ersten und dankbarsten Blüher im Teich.

Auf den  Tannenwedel musst Du ein Auge haben, wenn er sich wohlfühlt, ist die Wasserfläche dicht...

Bei der Seerose - es kommt nur eine ganz kleine Form in Betracht - achte da beim Kauf drauf - musst Du bedenken, dass die eine gewisse Anzahl Sonnenstunden benötigt und kein  Wassergesprenkel von oben mag (Wasserspiel!).

Zu den Garnlen hier noch ein Link: http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=010


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!

Aber die Pflanzen können sich doch nicht forpflanzen wenn ich sie alle in Gitterkörbe setze!!oder??Dann kommen noch Sumpfdotterblumenin die Sumpfzone!!Und villeicht noch ein paar Sumpfvergissmeinnicht!!

Damit ist eine meiner Fragen immer noch nicht beantwortet:Kann ich die Garnelen im Winter im Teich lassen??

Nun zum Besatz den ich mir kaufen werde:

20 europäische Garnelen
4 Sumpfdeckelschnecken
8 Posthornschnecken
10 Schlammschnecken

Gruß Stali!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali,

doch - die Pflanzen können sich trotzdem fortpflanzen. Wenn sie sich anständig ausbilden sollen, lass die Körbe weg. Sie krabbeln  eh raus.

Viel zu viele Viecher. Was sollen die denn fressen? Am Anfang lieber weniger, sonst sind mangels Futter deine neu gesetzten Pflänzchen weg. Davon abgesehen ist es Geldverschwendung weil grade die Spitzschlammschnecken sich in kürzester Zeit reproduzieren. Wenn Du von jeder Schneckensorte ein Päarchen nimmst, reicht das für Dein Teichlein völlig. Aber pass bei den Sumpfdeckelschnecken auf, dass Du Männlein und Weiblein bekommst - bei den anderen gibt es da keine Unterschiede.

Und bei den Garnelen würde ich auch erstmal mit 10 Stück anfangen. Die __ Schnecken können in Deinem Teich überwintern, bei den Garnelen möchte ich es mal anzweifeln, weil das Becken nicht tief genug ist.


----------



## Bebel (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali

Aus zwei Spitzschlammschnecken werden innerhalb eines Jahres unzählig viele.
Aber keine Angst die Pflanzen überleben dabei sehr gut und der Teich ist auch ohne Pumpe und dergleichen fast Algenfrei - so ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
Die __ Schnecken fressen hauptsächlich alles was ohnehin schon "gammelt".
Den Winter bewältigen sie spielend, selbst wenn der Teich fast komplett durchgefroren ist, die sind echte Überlebenskünstler.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## maritim (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

mal eine frage an die mini-teichbesitzer.

die miniteiche sind von der größe ja sehr überschaubar.
könnte man nicht einfach den teich so planen, das man einen deckel in form des teiches ausschneidet , der mit styropor isoliert wird.
normal müsste dann der teich gut geschützt sein und wenn man den teich vielleicht noch etwas an den seiten isoliert, dürfte die temperatur im winter kein problem sein.
vielleicht in den boden des teiches ein kleines heizkabel einbringen, was sich zur not zuschaltet, falls die temperaturen unter 3 grad gehen.

wenn die biologie im teich nach einem jahr voll eingefahren ist, könnte man dann vielleicht an zwei süßwasser krebse denken?
oder könnte man bei genügender isolation und einem kleinen druckfilter , vielleicht an paar  __ moderlieschen denken?


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi Peter,

mal abgesehen davon, dass  das ein  ganz schöner Aufwand ist...

Auch und grade so ein kleines Teichlein kannst Du immer Winter nicht völlig dicht machen, weil es noch weniger "Biologie" als ein großer Teich hat bzw. im Verhältnis zur Wassermenge wesentlich schneller "verschmoddert". 5 cm Bodenschlamm sind bei 1,5 m Tiefe eine gute Lebensgrundlage für Bodenbakterien, bei 50 oder 60 cm Wassertiefe bist Du damit kurz vor einer Wanne voll Dreckbrühe. Wenn Du 5 cm Wasserverlust hast, lächelst Du bei 20.000 Litern milde, für einen bei einem 500-Liter-Teichlein können das je nach Bauart schon 10% des Gesamtvolumens sein. 

Noch gefährlicher als der Winter ist der Sommer, weil es sich in nullkommanix in eine warme Suppe verwandelt. Für die meisten __ Schnecken kein Problem, die stecken diese Temperaturschwanken leicht weg, die meisten sind eh Lungenatmer, da kommt es auch auf den Sauerstoff im Wasser nicht ganz so an - aber Fische, und wenn es nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen sind? Nein! Und die einzigen Süsswasserkrebse, die für das Freiland geeignet sind, sind für eine solche Pfütze auch nicht geeignet - wovon sollen die denn leben?

Ich hatte ein paar Moderlieschen in 1000 Litern - wobei der Schwimmbereich nur ca. 600 Liter betrug - und ihr verändertes Verhalten nach dem Umzug in den neuen Teich mit 3.500 Litern hat mir deutlich gezeigt, dass der erste Teich letztendlich viel zu klein war.

Bitte keine Experimente auf Kosten von Lebewesen!


----------



## stali2000100 (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!!

Dann werde ich 2 Posthornschnecken,2 Spitzschlammschnecken,2 Sumpfdeckelschnecken und 10 europäische Garnelen nehmen!!

Und nochmals:Ich möchte keine Fische!!!!

Aber ich werde ja kaum alle Garnelen, im Herbst erwischen um sie in ein Aquarium zu setzen, oder??

Und Vermehren werden sich die Neelis vermutlich auch nicht, oder??

Muss ich im Gartenteich einen Ausstieg für zb. Frösche miteinplanen??

Die Pflanzen werde ich ganz sicherin Gitterkörbe setzen!!!Sie finden ja im Sand oder in Groben Kieseln keine Nährstoffe!!!!!

PS:Wieso soll ich bei den Garnelen nicht mehr nehmen???Garnelen sind ja Gruppentiere und in meinem 20 liter Aqua sind hunderte Crystal red Garnelen und sie scheinen sich verdammt wohl zu fühlen!!(Zu mindest scheint es mir so, sonst würden sie ja nicht jede Woche ein Paarungsschwimmen veranstallten!!)


LG Stali!!!!!!


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi,

ein Aquarium ist eine andere Umgebung als ein Teich - sie ist kontrolliert und gleichmässig. Die Garnelen, die ich gekauft haben, waren übrigens aus einer Teichzucht.

Ein Ausstieg sollte auf jeden Fall möglich sein, weniger für die __ Frösche als z.B. für Igel oder Mäuse. Vögel begrüßen so eine Stelle auch als Einstieg in die Badewanne 

Übrigens. In den Gitterkörben finden Pflanzen auch keine Nährstoffe, die holen sie sich aus dem Wasser. Du willst Dir ja wohl den Teich nicht gleich mit Teicherde versauen, oder?


----------



## Bebel (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali

Die Gitterkörbe würde ich nur für die Pflanzen in der tieferen Zone benutzen. Damit bekommt man sie besser raus um sie gegebenenfalls zu stutzen oder zu teilen. 

Die Pflanzen in der Flachwasser bzw. Sumpfzone würde ich nicht in Körbe setzen, sieht nicht so schön aus und da sollen die Pflanzen ja auch etwas ineinander wachsen damit der Rand schön bewachsen ist und natürlich aussieht.

Keine Sorge auch in Sand und Kies wachsen die Pflanzen gut - Nährstoffe gibt es mit der Zeit genügend im Teich und die Pflanzen holen die sich auch aus dem Wasser.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## stali2000100 (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi!!

Dann brauche ich also nur für die Seerose und die Wasserpest einen Gitterkorb, oder kann ich ihn bei denen auch ganz weglassen??

Die Garnelen werde ich mir im Winter ins Haus holen!!Nun hätte ich eine fragen welchem meiner beiden Aquas sind sie besser aufgehoben??20 liter(Temperatur:22-25 grad):schätzungsweise(natürlich mit Nachwuchs) 400 Crystal red Garnelen,60 Posthornschnecken,60 Turmdeckelschnecken und 2 Ohrgitterharnischwelse!!oder 60 liter(Temperatur:26-27 grad):1 Apfelschnecke,2 Zebra Rennschnecken,10 Neonsalmler,schätzungsweise(mit Nachwuchs) 20 Guppys,6 Panda Panzerwelse und 5 Amano Garnelen.Oder soll ich gleich noch ein Aqua nur für die Garnelen machen??Wie groß müsste das sein??reicht 10-20 liter??

Ps:Von den Crystal red Garnelen kommen nächste Woche 100 bis 150 in den Zoofachhandel mit ihnen gehen auch noch 30 ausgewachsene rote Posthornschnecken und 40 ausgewachsene Turmdeckelschnecken!!Guppys kommen forraussichtlich nächsten Monat 14 für nen Bekannten weg!!

Der Rest bleibt gleich!!!

LG Stali!!!


----------



## Bebel (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hallo Stali

Die Seerose sollte in einen Korb, die __ Wasserpest nicht, die wird nur mit einem kleinen Steinchen zur Beschwerung versenkt.

Bei der Seerose werden sonst die Wurzeln zum Problem, breiten sich sehr stark aus. Bei der Wasserpest sind nicht die Wurzeln das Problem, da breitet sich eher das Kraut aus und muß ab und zu gelichtet werden.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

Hi Stali,

der wichtigere Grund, warum die Seerose in ein Pflanzgefäß kommt, ist das unterschiedliche Substrat und der Dünger, der nur der Seerose zugute kommen soll und nicht den übrigen Pflanzen. Pflanzanleitung für Seerosen findest Du in der Teichpflanzenabteilung...


----------



## maritim (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Welche Fische in 500-700 liter Gartenteich???*

hallo,

als erstes möchte ich sagen. das ich es klasse finde , das du dir gedanken darum machst was bei einem miniteich an tieren machbar ist.

im grunde hat dir jeder gesagt, das bei der größe nur ein kleines natürliche biotop  in frage kommt, wo sich die einheimischen tiere selber ansiedeln.

aus anderen beiträgen von dir entnehme ich, das du es verstanden hast und davon abstand nimmst tiere in den teich einzubringen.
aber in der tiefe deines herzens hättest du dennoch gerne etwas bewegung  und denkst darüber nach wie du etwas an tieren einbringen könntest und wie du sie über den winter bringen könntest.

ich mache dir folgenden vorschlag.
gehe in gedanken von dem fertigteich ab, den du in den garten einbringen möchtest.
schau dir die maximale fläche  an, die dir als fläche für eine fertigschale zur verfügung stehen würde.
nun denke darüber nach, das du die komplette fläche etwas tiefer aushebst(zb.1,5m tief) und die sache als folienteich machst.
mit der folie kannst den platz auch besser ausnutzen, wie mit einem vorgegeben maß von einem fertigteich.
so hast du schnell 2 bis 3m³ auf fast gleicher flache anstatt 500l........
letztendlich kommt es dich günstiger als eine fertigschale und du bist auch schneller fertig.

das wäre zb. eine größenordnung/tiefe, wo du zb. über moderlischen , __ muscheln oder garnelen nachdenken könntest.
vielleicht könnte man auch über andere arten nachdenken, wenn man zb. mit einem druckfilter arbeiten würde?


----------

